# Why am i getting this error message?



## Ancientsone (Feb 11, 2007)

This video card you selected does not seem to be used by windows. 

Visual testing has been disabled

to fix this go to display properties, settings and enable the monitor output of the card.


I have windows vista and i know about run as adminstrator. Anyone know how to fix this? I dont know what they mean by go to display properties. Im new to this tool thats why im asking this if its a easy way to fix it. 


Thanks (I have the Evga geforce 8800 gts card btw)


----------

